# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  APRIL SALE for all 3D Printer Lovers..

## makemendel

Hey you all 3D printer lovers.. We have Special sale for 3D lovers..
3D printer and its accessories are at very competitive price... Have you own 3D Printer or make one for yourself..
Print anything you wish to with 3D printer.

SALE Details here : http://makemendel.com/april-sale

 :Big Grin:  Thanks !!

----------

